# Unmarked Police Car on A83 (Rest and be Thankful)



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Coming over the Rest and be Thankful (A83) on way home from Inverary there was an unmarked police car a silver 5 series BMW, it had pulled over a 4x4 towing a trailer.
Keep Yer Eyes Open:doublesho


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ach they are always there


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

they're there more that the snack-van is there!!!!


----------



## Alexw1984 (Sep 26, 2007)

I see them all the time near where i work - in Winsford, Cheshire, which is where the regional HQ is, so the place is generally crawling with police cars/helicopter/aircraft.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Alexw1984 said:


> I see them all the time near where i work - in Winsford, Cheshire, which is where the regional HQ is, so the place is generally crawling with police cars/helicopter/aircraft.


I think you may have your areas mixed up a little (Cheshire)???


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

pink_elephant said:


> ach they are always there


Travel this road all the time and its the first i've seen the unmarked beamer,
the normal spot for the pigs is on the long straight approaching the Dunoon cut off where the feckers hide in the trees.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Travel this road all the time and its the first i've seen the unmarked beamer,
> the normal spot for the pigs is on the long straight approaching the Dunoon cut off where the feckers hide in the trees.


Are you meaning when you come down the hill with the Dunoon cut off to your left??? If so I'll keep an eye out for them hiding there, but i usually take it easy all the way along the A82, onto the A83 anyway


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

smiddyboy1 said:


> Are you meaning when you come down the hill with the Dunoon cut off to your left??? If so I'll keep an eye out for them hiding there, but i usually take it easy all the way along the A82, onto the A83 anyway


You called it correct, as you come down hill with junction on left.
They regularly sit in the trees on the far side of the junction, my sister-in-law got done by them recently for doing 71mph.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

smiddyboy1 said:


> Are you meaning when you come down the hill with the Dunoon cut off to your left??? If so I'll keep an eye out for them hiding there, but i usually take it easy all the way along the A82, onto the A83 anyway


Carefull round that area as it is the "Dark side of Dunoon"

:tumbleweed:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Zax said:


> Carefull round that area as it is the "Dark side of Dunoon"
> 
> :tumbleweed:


:wall: ...


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> You called it correct, as you come down hill with junction on left.
> They regularly sit in the trees on the far side of the junction, my sister-in-law got done by them recently for doing 71mph.


I keep an eye out :thumb: 


Zax said:


> Carefull round that area as it is the "Dark side of Dunoon"
> 
> :tumbleweed:


----------

